# Can't believe I am typing this!!!



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

As you all know Billy is my handsome boy, our first family dog, now 2.5 years and the light of our lives. 
But....
We have recently been taking about the right time for poo 2!!!!!!
Come on folks - honest pros and cons of a second? Is it best to go for a girl this time? Anyone had settling in problems with their older dog or even regretted poo 2?
Finally - we don't know yet if we would use the same breeder or go with someone else, any recommendations?? Obv health testing and temperament most important factors, we are in the north east but happy to travel for the perfect poo. 
Eeeeek!!! 🐾🐾


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ooh, how exciting!!! you know you will not get any multi poo owners saying anything bad at all!! Where was Billy from?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I am sure everyone will say to do it I can't but am so looking forward to seeing your new baby when you find one


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy was from Charmilla Cockapoo's in Wakefield, we are not ruling out going back to Christine there but would like a shortlist of places so we can keep our options open. 
Am feeling a mix of nerves and excitement! 
Helen x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Go for it!
There will be 'oh my word what have I done' moments, but they are only moments


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I admire people that can have more than one ...I couldn't but I think it's amazing Extra poo love for sure


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I will never regret getting number two. I am glad Jake was younger when I got her. He is already a grumpy old man with number three and he is not even two yet. 
I think two is perfect. They have each other and the expense does not seem to double. 
I say do it. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

People with two or more are my heroes...I could never do it but it would be nice. Price wise...not so much! After this month Molly will be an only child but she does have friends in our building and at the dog garage so she always has stimulation no matter where she goes She is happy so that is all that matters!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I couldn't believe my hubby even said the other day 'perhaps we should get another one.!!!! trouble is I know that the likelihood would be that he would spend loads of the time moaning and being grumpy if we did, I was the sensible one saying we really couldn't afford another one now and saying I didn't think the logistics would work with our campervan hols, overnight visits to friends and relatives etc. If money was not a problem I think I would definitely saying yes though, so who knows we may be in a better financial position this time next year! (I expect he will have changed his mind by then though).


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh, and Helen, I would recommend Anzil of course, but a smaller hobby breeder would be nice as well....


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I think we talked a year or so ago about if we wanted another and both agreed that we would. It was all about timing... But is there ever a 'right time'? I have heard good things about Anthony and Anzil so may email him for some info thanks x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would definitely recommend a second. It's been the best thing we've done as a family. 

I honestly don't think the *** matters. I've two girls they are great and I know many others who have multiple same sexes and it's absolutely fine. There are many on here too. A mix is great too! Hey, it doesn't matter! 

I wanted my second to be a boy just to experience a boy but the stork delivered a perfect little girl and so I have two girls and it's wonderful. 

Good luck.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I would consider getting a second one, but not for a few years. Most likely when our cat dies. But I think that will be a ways off. Frankly poo's are the right size. Not to big to kennel or let family take care of them.

But would have to go through the Whole puppy thing again...  If you can afford it and have the time, then go for it.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Florida Cockapoo said:


> I would consider getting a second one, but not for a few years. Most likely when our cat dies. But I think that will be a ways off. Frankly poo's are the right size. Not to big to kennel or let family take care of them.
> 
> But would have to go through the Whole puppy thing again...  If you can afford it and have the time, then go for it.


I'm not a fan of the puppy thing. For me it's a means to an end. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I'm not a fan of the puppy thing. For me it's a means to an end.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


 Donna have you been taken over by an alien at the cabin? 
You melt when anyone mentions puppies on here


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Donna have you been taken over by an alien at the cabin?
> You melt when anyone mentions puppies on here


I love looking at puppies and I love poos! But I find puppies hard. They smell. They pee everywhere. I live in fear of something happening before you get all the dreaded shots in and they smell. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Donna I loved puppy smell...well Molly didn't smell she got a bath the day we picked her up and never smelled except for puppy breath which everyone loved People would come over just to sniff her I thought it was insane She was like a little piece of heaven for most of them...I didn't get it To me she didn't smell like anything?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I haven't regretted getting a second poo for one minute! I have a 7 month gap between mine and it was love at first sight between them. In fact I find two easier than one as they always have a companion and they burn up a lot of energy playing together. I would get one of each **** I do know of someone who had two of the same *** and were quite jealous of each other. Haha I can't believe the word *** has been asterisked out!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I love looking at puppies and I love poos! But I find puppies hard. They smell. They pee everywhere. I live in fear of something happening before you get all the dreaded shots in and they smell.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


They smell like popcorn. I love it!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I forgot about the puppy smell, and the long sharp nails, and the biting, chewing shoes, socks, slippers, weeing on the floor and waking up at 5.30am!
And what beautiful dogs they turn into - can't wait!!!!! x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well we shall all enjoy hearing about the search and then following the new puppies progress, please keep us updated.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I will. Think we are definately going to go for it this summer....!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hfd said:


> I will. Think we are definately going to go for it this summer....!


Will watch progress with interest, finances aside I worry about things like visiting other people and staying over - has anyone who has got 2 found they had to change anything like that, were people who welcomed 1 visiting equally happy with 2? did the logistics of having 2 when you went away on hols make much difference?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Definitely haven't had an issue having an extra one. Visiting people and staying over has actually been better as the girls have each other to play with, everyone has been welcoming. No problems with holiday cottages either, as soon as I tell the owners they are well behaved and don't shed they don't have a problem. A few places I have enquired about recently have said no pets, but after I email them with delightful cockapoo details, they are more than welcoming, one even said to me, "if only we could say the same about children!" Hehe  made me laugh!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

This has been a consideration for me too - everyone loves Billy and we have no problem taking him anywhere - would people be so inviting if we had 2?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Well the decision re: poo 2 has been made....watch this space!!!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

EEEK!!!!! that is exciting


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I'm not a fan of the puppy thing. For me it's a means to an end.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


I agree, same thing for babies... Kids are always better when they get older...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Are you going for a girl or boy?? 
Colour??
It's very exciting for billy!! I wonder what he will make of it?? X


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

A girl this time I think (that's what is recommended by most people). Would just like a different colour to Billy otherwise no preference really. I think he will be fine - he is quite a laid back dog. Arghh!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Get a red girl!!
Then it will be like Ralph and ruby!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

If I had black already I would go for choccy xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Tracey(I think) once put some photos of Ralph dancing with a light golden/apricot one they met on a walk, I thought they looked great together.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You mean this one.....
A gorgeous dougie hug!
They waltzed together for quite some time!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

That's one of the best photos!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> That's one of the best photos!!


It was Ralph's holiday bromance!!
They just hugged and hugged. 
Dougies mum reads on ILMC - I hope she sees the pic again x


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> You mean this one.....
> 
> A gorgeous dougie hug!
> 
> They waltzed together for quite some time!



This one and the picture of Ruby and Ted are my tops. So sweet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It was a great moment caught on camera! X


----------



## Sue1248 (Feb 3, 2014)

Have been thinking about a second poo for about a month to keep Dylan company as even after long walks ( twice a day) he seems bored in the day.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sue1248 said:


> Have been thinking about a second poo for about a month to keep Dylan company as even after long walks ( twice a day) he seems bored in the day.


A second poo changed Jake's life for the better. He was nine months when I got her and they are thick as thieves now. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think Gandhi would like a little sister to play with but it would be too much for us at the moment


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I definately agree that cockapoo's do like the company of another dog. 🐾


----------

